# 1 long beep and 2 short beeps



## Swedishbum (Aug 16, 2011)

My computer seems to be starting up but nothing shows on the screen and it has one long beep and 2 short ones. So I looked up what it meant and "Indicates a video error has occurred and the BIOS cannot initialize the video screen to display any additional information" is what I found. Not sure where to start to try to fix it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs? 
PreBuilt--Brand name & Model Number
Custom Build--Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Swedishbum (Aug 16, 2011)

Asus A8n-sli deluxe motherboard, ati radeon 4870 video card, 2x1gb patriot memory, and an AMD 4200+ cpu. I had a friend that helped me build it ~5 years ago.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU? You should be using a good quality 650W PSU.
Try your GPU in another PC or try another GPU in your PC.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Beeps 
Error Message 
Description 

1 short DRAM refresh failure The programmable interrupt timer or programmable interrupt controller has probably failed 
2 short Memory parity error A memory parity error has occurred in the first 64K of RAM. The RAM IC is probably bad 
3 short Base 64K memory failure A memory failure has occurred in the first 64K of RAM. The RAM IC is probably bad 
4 short System timer failure The system clock/timer IC has failed or there is a memory error in the first bank of memory 
5 short Processor error The system CPU has failed 
6 short Gate A20 failure The keyboard controller IC has failed, which is not allowing Gate A20 to switch the processor to protected mode. Replace the keyboard controller 
7 short Virtual mode processor exception error The CPU has generated an exception error because of a fault in the CPU or motherboard circuitry 
8 short Display memory read/write error The system video adapter is missing or defective 
9 short ROM checksum error The contents of the system BIOS ROM does not match the expected checksum value. The BIOS ROM is probably defective and should be replaced 
10 short CMOS shutdown register read/write error The shutdown for the CMOS has failed 
11 short Cache error The L2 cache is faulty 
1 long, 2 short Failure in video system An error was encountered in the video BIOS ROM, or a horizontal retrace failure has been encountered 
1 long, 3 short Memory test failure A fault has been detected in memory above 64KB 
1 long, 8 short Display test failure The video adapter is either missing or defective 
2 short POST Failure One of the hardware testa have failed 
1 long POST has passed all tests


----------



## Swedishbum (Aug 16, 2011)

i have an OCZ 500W, and I tried a working video card in the slot, didn't fix the problem


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

AMI bios error code 
1 long, 2 short Failure in video system An error was encountered in the video BIOS ROM, or a horizontal retrace failure has been encountered


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

that is video RAM problem 
adding a Graphics card with some CPUS has 50/50 chance of working  

have you tried resetting the BIOS by jumpers on the board


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A 5 yr. old OCZ PSU could have done some damage.
What working GPU did you try?
Try clearing the CMOS. If you use the jumper-UNPLUG the power cord from the CPU and push the power button a few times BEFORE moving the jumper.


----------



## Swedishbum (Aug 16, 2011)

The PSU isn't from the original build. I purchased it 2 years ago when I upgraded to the better video card. My original card was the working one I used, which is a EVGA e-GeForce 7600 GT. I tried using the other slot as well, nothing has worked so far =(


----------

